# ICH10R RAID-0 Performance



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

Ich find da mal was merkwürdig...
Meine beiden Samsung SP2004C (SP120 Baureihe, 200GB) sollten jede für sich so um die 38 bis 75 MB/s Transferrate bieten, im Raid 0 dann nicht ganz das doppelte.
An einem alten PCI(limitierten)-Promise Controller lagt der Verbund so bei ~80-90 bis ~50-60 MB/s, was entsprechend akzeptabel war.
An einer ICH5R waren dann über die ersten 50% der Laufwerksgröße nur konstant 75 MB/s verfügbar, was weniger schön war, aber nach einer klarem Maximum beim Controller aussah, denn von 50 bis 100% viel die Transferrate dann wieder in gewohnter Weise auf ~55 MB/s am langsamen Ende der Platte.

Jetzt bin ich auf n Board mit ICH10R umgestiegen und verwirrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann es bitte schön sein, dass die Transferleistung bis ~90% der Plattengröße ansteigt??
Wären da nicht die mittelprächtige Zugriffszeit und die letzten 10%, könnte man das fast für ne billige SSD halten.


Rein technisch bedingt können die Laufwerke soweit innen auf dem Plater nur langsamer sein, als am Rand/am Anfang. Und da der Controller offensichtlich mindestens 77 MB/s verarbeiten kann, können die rund 70 MB/s am Anfang auch nicht mehr durch Controllerlimitierung begründet werden.
(das Messergebniss ist reproduzierbar)


----------



## Dr.House (12. März 2009)

So ein Verhalten hatte ich mal mit nem ICHR9 und 2 x 160 GB-Maxtor . Bis 80-90 % der Platte ansteigend und dann erst runter. Zugriffszeit war zum Ko..


Bei ICHR10 von Gigabyte EP45 hatte ich 2 x SSD @ Raid 0  und da hatte ich weniger Geschwindigkeit als mit einer Platte. War alles richtig usw.. (vllt. kommt der Kontroller nicht mit SSD´s klar).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich find da mal was merkwürdig...



Find ich auch. Aber mach dir keinen Kopf, nimm einfach ein anderes Programm. 
Die Burstrate ist auch ein Witz. Nicht alle Platten und Kontroller oder Kombinationen von Beidem kommen mit den Zugriffsmustern mancher Benchmarkprogramme gleich gut zurecht.
Mit HD Tach sieht das mit Sicherheit ganz anders aus. Falls  doch nicht, dann solltest du auf das Fakehardware-RAID0 verzichten.
Das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich mit meinen beiden 250er Samsungs bei RAID0 per BIOS, auch mit HD-Tune (2.55).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> So ein Verhalten hatte ich mal mit nem ICHR9 und 2 x 160 GB-Maxtor . Bis 80-90 % der Platte ansteigend und dann erst runter. Zugriffszeit war zum Ko..Nuja - Zugriffszeiten im 14ms Bereich ist normal für die Platten. Solange mir keiner n paar Velocis übern Tisch schiebt, werd ich wohl dabei bleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja - das wäre recht aufwendig (kein Festplattenplatz in ausreichender Größe frei) und die Leistung ist ja auch so noch besser, als ohne Raid. Nur halt nicht annähernd so gut, wie man erwarten würde.



Tja nu, das war nicht so gemeint, dass du auf RAID0 verzichteten sollst, sondern auf die Stripingfunktion des Betriebssystems wechseln kannst. Das hat (unter Windows) ein paar Nachteile: Die Platten müssen als dynamische Datenträger konfiguriert werden, es ist schlecht zu benchen (HD-Tune und Co sehen nur die einzelnen Platten), man braucht ein Programm, dass in der Lage ist, Partitionen zu benchen, nicht nur physikalische Platten und Windows weigert sich, Auslagerungsdateien dort anzulegen (man kann es schon, zumindest unter 2000 und XP, aber nach dem verlangten Neustart sind keine Auslagerungsdateien auf der angegebenen Partition vorhanden).
Vorteile: Kontrollerunabhängig, kein bisschen langsamer als über eine RAID-BIOS-Option, aber dafür problemloser (ich hatte schon das Problem, das bestimmte Platten als Kontroller-RAID0 nicht aus dem Quark kamen, als Stripevolume dann doch), wenn mal eine Platte im Verbund zickt, dann weiß man auch ohne spezielle Management-Programme, welche Platte.

Egal, dein Benchverlauf sieht schon plausibler aus, wenn auch nicht ideal. Du könntest vielleicht etwas mit den Stripegrößen experimentieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

Die kann ich aber auch nicht ändern, ohne den Inhalt des Raids zu verlieren. Und wie gesagt: Ich hab nicht den Platz für ein 1:1 Image.

Software-Raid kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Mit Hardware-Raid hatte (abgesehen von der etwas merkwürdigen Performance) noch nie Probleme, aber mit XP mindestens zweimal im Jahr. betriebssystemabhängiges Raid? No Go.
Von fehlender Kompatibilität mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Dr.House (13. März 2009)

Nach dem enttäuschenden SSD-Disaster bei mir,hab ich mir jetzt wieder ne gute alte und laute Raptor X geholt -die geht richtig ab mit Core i7 - ich stehe auf den Geräusch.  SSD brauchen noch mindestens ein Jahr um zu reifen.

Gibt es denn günstigen Raid-Kontroller der was taugt ? Wäre mal höchste Zeit für paar Tests seitens PCGH .

Good old Raptor 150 - geile Zugriffszeit ,die man merkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt ne Datenplatte -daher der Verlauf ,ansonsten sieht es bißl anders aus mit Vista drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2009)

@ruyven_macaran
Hd-tach und hd-tune brachten bei mir immer nur zu niedrige werte (hardware-raid).Ich erachte nur everest und sisoft s.a.n.d.r.a. als zuverlässig.
Die stripe-size zu verändern bringt übrigens nicht viel.Für onboard-controller sind die voreigestelleten 64kb schon optimal.

@Dr.House
Was für ein raid willst du denn basteln?Für die modi 0,1 und 10 benötigst du keinen extra controller.Das währe herausgeschmissenes geld.
Bei den modi 5,6,50,60 usw. sieht es freilich anders aus.Da solltest du schon zu größeren geschützen greifen.Unter einem 3ware 9650se oder areca 1220 geht da nix.Solltest du nur auf hohe benchwerte aus sein,müßte es schon ein areca mit min. 12 lanes für laufwerke, steckbarem cache und pcie x8 sein (hat nen ram-slot auf`m controller).Wenn du da 1 oder 2 gb drauf steckst,sind deine werte unschlagbar.
Dein ssd-experiment hättest du übrigens mit einem areca-controller machen sollen.Selbiger hätte dir schon gezeigt,wo die kuh das euter hat.


----------



## Dr.House (13. März 2009)

Die Werte von den 2 Platten waren nur um zu zeigen wie sich die alte Raptor schlägt. 

Raid 0 will ich haben...

Naja mir ist schon klar welche Raid-Kontroller gut sind (Areca ist klar) ,nur find ich 500 € und mehr zuviel für so eine Spielerei. Dachte da gibt es noch nen günstigen und einigermaßen brauchbaren Kontroller bis 100 €.  Die Realität sagt aber NEIN.

Kenne die Reviews von HWLuxx von den Areca + 4 SSD´s ...   Sabber .


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die kann ich aber auch nicht ändern, ohne den Inhalt des Raids zu verlieren. Und wie gesagt: Ich hab nicht den Platz für ein 1:1 Image.



Idealerweise macht man das, bevor man die Platten füllt.  Aber für einen Allroundrechner reicht die Voreinstellung. Änderungen machen nur Sinn, wenn der Rechner hauptsächlich für ganz bestimmte Aufgaben konfiguriert werden soll. 



> Software-Raid kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Mit Hardware-Raid hatte (abgesehen von der etwas merkwürdigen Performance) noch nie Probleme, aber mit XP mindestens zweimal im Jahr. betriebssystemabhängiges Raid? No Go.
> Von fehlender Kompatibilität mal ganz abgesehen.



Wenn das bei dir so ist, dann ist es eben so. Keine Diskussion erforderlich. Andere Leute haben aber auch andere Erfahrungen.  
Betriebssystem-Striping ist trotzdem die kompatibelste Lösung, denn das läuft auch nach einem Boardwechsel ohne Neueinrichtung weiter, ansonsten muss man sein RAID0 meist neu einrichten, zumindest wenn der Hersteller des Chipsatzes bzw. Plattenkontrollers wechselt. 
Der Haken bei Windows ist natürlich, dass manche RAID-Features (wie RAID5) den Serverversionen vorbehalten sind.

Aber du bist dir hoffentlich bewusst, dass du kein Hardware-RAID hast. Das ist auch nur eine reine Softwarelösung, wenn auch betriebssystemunabhängig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Idealerweise macht man das, bevor man die Platten füllt.



Da hatte ich noch die ICH5 



> Betriebssystem-Striping ist trotzdem die kompatibelste Lösung, denn das läuft auch nach einem Boardwechsel ohne Neueinrichtung weiter, ansonsten muss man sein RAID0 meist neu einrichten, zumindest wenn der Hersteller des Chipsatzes bzw. Plattenkontrollers wechselt.



Ich hab seit 2003 einmal das Board gewechselt (zwangsweise, aber unter Beibehaltung der Chipsatzmarke) - aber ca. 10 verschieden Betriebssysteminstallationen gehabt, davon mindestens zwei, die kein Raid unterstützt haben.

Man muss seine Prioritäten setzen.



> Aber du bist dir hoffentlich bewusst, dass du kein Hardware-RAID hast. Das ist auch nur eine reine Softwarelösung, wenn auch betriebssystemunabhängig.



Mir ist bewusst, dass die nötigen Berechnungen nicht von einer dedizierten Einheit ausgeführt werden.
Aber die Verwaltung wird vom Chipsatz übernommen (wenn man BIOSe und Firmware als Software klassifizieren möchte - bitte. Aber letztlich hat das ein "Hardware"Raid auch  ) und dass bißchen, was ein Raid0 an Rechenleistung frisst, kann er meinetwegen gern auf die CPU auslagern.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Hardware-Raid hatte noch nie Probleme


Du meinst wohl Hardware Assisted Software RAID, oder?
Denn in Hardware ist bei Onboard Chips nicht sonderlich viel, das wird alles auf der CPU erledigt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Naja mir ist schon klar welche Raid-Kontroller gut sind (Areca ist klar) ,nur find ich 500 € und mehr zuviel für so eine Spielerei. Dachte da gibt es noch nen günstigen und einigermaßen brauchbaren Kontroller bis 100 €.  Die Realität sagt aber NEIN.


Bis 100€ fällt mir beim besten willen nix gscheites ein.Karten,die so in der region kosten,sind nix anderes wie das auf deinem board.Da ist nichtmal ein cache verbaut,der wenigsten noch einen kleinen vorteil bringen könnte.


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

Dann melde ich mich mit meinem HDD-Raid0-ICH10-Benchmark auch einmal zu Wort 

Folgendes schmeisst er mir raus - bei einem bis auf 120 GB "vollgemülltem" Raid0-Verbund aus 2 Festplatten a 500 GB

Also ich finde schnell genug für einen Onboard-Controller ...


----------



## Dr.House (14. März 2009)

krass gute Werte. 

Auf welchem Board läuft das so gut ?


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2009)

Wie es schon gesagt wurde:
Vlt mögen sich SB und HDD nicht besonders?

Ich habe auch ein RAID-0 an einer Intel-SB (ICH9R) auf einem Gigabyte P35 Board.
Als Festplatten kommen 2 Western Digitals mit 250GB und 7200rpm zum Einsatz.
Und die Werte sind um einiges besser als die Samsungs von dir.

Habe HD Tune 2 mal rüberlaufen lassen.
Das RAID hat 2 Partitionen (Vista und Games) und läuft seit letztes Jahr im Okt. so.
Also auch schon "zugemüllt"

MfG


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

Ist ein Gigabyte EX58-Extreme Mainboard auf dem ich diese Werte erziele - Ich habe jedoch am ICH10 noch 6 weitere Festplatten - kein Raid (davon 2 SSD) und einen DVD-Brenner im Betrieb.

Die Belastung für den ICH10 ist also schon ziemlich hoch und dann noch so Werte - ich bin echt erstaunt. Da kam mein vorheriger PC mit einem Asus X48 Board (mit weniger Festplatten) bei weitem im Raid0 nicht mit ...

@der_yappi - wenn du mich mit deinem 





> "Und die Werte sind um einiges besser als die Samsungs von dir."


 meintest - finde ich nicht . Die Burstrate bei mir ist wesentlich höher, die Average Rate auch und die Access Time ist fast 4 ms niedriger. Und woher möchtest du wissen das ich Samsung Platten da dran habe ... Wenn ich nicht gemeint war, Sry


----------



## Dr.House (14. März 2009)

Hmm,sehr interessant. Ich hab jetzt auch ein X58 (T-Power) ,vllt geht das drauf besser.  Das ganze hängt auch noch vom Betriebssystem ab ,oder ? Ich nutze Vista 32. Vllt. kommt XP besser mit Raid 0 klar....


Falls mir ne zweite Raptor in die Hände fällt ,werd ich das mal testen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. März 2009)

meine Raptor sind die Werte OK ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2009)

Vielleicht meint er mich, ich hab Samsungs.
Das unterschiedliche Boards mit fast gleicher SB bei gleicher Platte solche Unterschied produzieren...
Merkwürdig. Müsste dann fast eine BIOS-Angelegenheit sein?

(weil das hier alle angeben: Partitionierung und Belegungsgrad sollten doch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (weil das hier alle angeben: Partitionierung und Belegungsgrad sollten doch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?)


Eigentlich nicht.Das testfile wird halt da angelegt,wo platz ist.



Dr.House schrieb:


> Hmm,sehr interessant. Ich hab jetzt auch ein X58 (T-Power) ,vllt geht das drauf besser. Das ganze hängt auch noch vom Betriebssystem ab ,oder ? Ich nutze Vista 32. Vllt. kommt XP besser mit Raid 0 klar....


Also xp und vista x32 macht keinen unterschied (hatte beides mal im dualboot auf meinem htpc/server in dem ein hardware-raid steckt).Vista x64 scheint dagagen etwas langsamer zu sein,was aber auch am treiber liegen kann.


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

Bei mir fährt das ganze unter Vista Ultimate 64bit - mit 12 GB Ram und ner 32 GB SSD wo die komplette Auslagerungsdatei drauf liegt (16 GB da Windows sonst immer meckert, zuwenig Speicherplatz, der Rest liegt brach und wird nicht genutzt) - Liegt es evtl. daran ?


----------



## leorphee (14. März 2009)

Ich finde Euer Thema auch sehr Interessant, nur bin ich noch Leihe. Ich habe zwar im Moment ein Raid 0 auf meinem alten MSI K8N Neo4-F 939 Board mit Nvidia Chipsatz - und hier auch mal ein Bild (da unten) mit HD Tune gemacht - ist aber nicht das System drauf. Aber mehr Interessiert es mich wie ich das Raid (wenn es sich den Lohnt) im neuen System anlegen kann/soll. wenn ich mich nicht Irre gibt es doch da zwei Möglichkeiten, oder? einmal das Bord interne schon im Bios vorhandene und das mit dem Chipsatz? Sehe ich das richtig? wenn ja welches ist das bessere davon? 
Ach ja es soll höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 P werden...


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

Es gibt intern (ohne seperate Karte) nur 1 Raid - Über Bios eingeschaltet und dann mit eigener Oberfläche verwaltet

Am besten ist aktuell die SB mit ICH10 (eigene Empfindung) aber da sagen andere Quellen sicher anderes ...

Einen genauen Tipp kann dir wohl keiner geben weil da zuviele Dinge von abhängig sind ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2009)

Capfu schrieb:


> Am besten ist aktuell die SB mit ICH10 (eigene Empfindung) aber da sagen andere Quellen sicher anderes ...
> 
> Einen genauen Tipp kann dir wohl keiner geben weil da zuviele Dinge von abhängig sind ...


Sehe ich ähnlich.Ich schätze aber auch mal,das von deinen 12 gb ram recht viel als festplatten-cache von windows verwendet wird und so die recht hohen werte zustande kommen.

Ich habe jetzt bei mir auch mal hdtune installiert und durchlaufen lassen.Ich glaube mir ist damit jetzt der ultimative screenshot gelungen (man beachte die reaktinszeit und das maximum  ) Die prozessorauslastung ist übrigens so hoch,weil ein programm gerade einen ganzen cpu-kern für sich beansprucht.


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2009)

Capfu schrieb:


> @der_yappi - wenn du mich mit deinem  meintest - finde ich nicht . Die Burstrate bei mir ist wesentlich höher, die Average Rate auch und die Access Time ist fast 4 ms niedriger. Und woher möchtest du wissen das ich Samsung Platten da dran habe ... Wenn ich nicht gemeint war, Sry



Ruyven war gemeint.
Er hat sich ja dann auch angesprochen gefühlt


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

Naja ich würde sagen das durch die hohe Prozessorlast Windows deine Schreibzugriffe nicht mehr verwalten lässt und HD-Tune daher Fehler verursacht und int Werte durchaus auch negativ sein können (in der Programmierer Welt) ...

Dein Screenshot ist ganz klar auf einen Fehler zurück zu führen da zwischen Min-Wert und Max-Wert eine gewaltige Diskrepanz liegt und mir die Linie dazwischen in der grafischen Darstellung fehlt !

Aber da dies bei mir - auch bei hohen Prozessabläufen - nicht vorkommt, denke ich das deine Installation einfach nicht ok ist oder etwas anderes stört ...

@TurricanVeteran: 





> Ich schätze aber auch mal,das von deinen 12 gb ram recht viel als festplatten-cache von windows verwendet wird und so die recht hohen werte zustande kommen.



Wie schon geschrieben - meine Auslagerungsdatei von Windows habe ich auf 16GB festgelegt und diese komplett auf eine 32 GB SSD geschoben - evtl. daher ?


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (weil das hier alle angeben: Partitionierung und Belegungsgrad sollten doch eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, oder?)



Tut es nicht, es wird einfach nur gelesen, ob das jetzt reale Daten oder nur Nullen sind, ist völlig wurscht. Es gibt auch kein Testfile. Das wird erst beim Schreibtest erstellt.

Update: Windows-Caches etc. sind auch irrelevant, die werden ignoriert, wenigstens von den hier im Thread vorgestellten HD-Bench-Programmen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2009)

Capfu schrieb:


> Naja ich würde sagen das durch die hohe Prozessorlast Windows deine Schreibzugriffe nicht mehr verwalten lässt und HD-Tune daher Fehler verursacht und int Werte durchaus auch negativ sein können (in der Programmierer Welt) ...
> 
> Dein Screenshot ist ganz klar auf einen Fehler zurück zu führen da zwischen Min-Wert und Max-Wert eine gewaltige Diskrepanz liegt und mir die Linie dazwischen in der grafischen Darstellung fehlt !
> 
> Aber da dies bei mir - auch bei hohen Prozessabläufen - nicht vorkommt, denke ich das deine Installation einfach nicht ok ist oder etwas anderes stört ...


Der screenshot war auch mehr ironisch gemeint (bot sich gerade an) und sollte verdeutlichen,das ich dererlei programme als nicht zuverlässig erachte.Erverest oder sandra hätte mir nur ein error ausgeworfen (letzteres will ums verrecken nicht bei mir unter vista x64 funzen). Habe aber noch einen durchlauf gemacht,nur die angezeigten werte sind zu niedrig.Everest bescheinigt meinem raid 5 bessere werte.



> Wie schon geschrieben - meine Auslagerungsdatei von Windows habe ich auf 16GB festgelegt und diese komplett auf eine 32 GB SSD geschoben - evtl. daher ?


Das hat nix damit zu tun,da der festplatten-cache nicht in der auslagerungsdatei liegt.Der cache wird immer auf einem schnellerem medium als das zu puffernde angelegt (in dem fall im ram).Alles andere würde den zweck ad absurdum führen.


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

Siehste - wieder was gelernt 

Aber ich kann den Benchmark hier sooft laufen lassen wie ich will - ist immer (fast) das gleiche Ergebnis

Morgen entferne ich mal 6 GB und teste dann nochmal - 4,5 GB Ram braucht mein System beim Hochfahren wegen den Kundendatenbanken die sofort nach dem Starten bereit gestellt werden - mal sehen was dann ist


----------



## klefreak (14. März 2009)

hier mal meine Ergebnisse als Vergleich.

Getestet wurde ein RAID0 Verband aus 2x 80Gb Hitachi Dekstar 7k160 SataII
Konfiguriert als Raid0 über ICH9R (Intel X38 ASUS p5e)
2 Partitionen über Raidmanager
100gb Partition Vista
60Gb Daten
160GB IDE HDD Hitachi als vergleich (kein BS !!)

das RAID war ohne BS (find derzeit den passenden Test nicht mehr) deutlich schneller und gleichmäßiger, daher denke ich dass die Benchmarkfunktion durch das vorhandene und aktive VISTA deutlich beeinträchtigt wird, ein vergleichstest undt Win7 (auf der IDE Platte) wird zeigen wie stark der EInfluss eines aktiven BS auf die Benchmarkwerte ist

mfg Klemens

ps: die Werte streuen auch unter den verschiedenen Durchläufen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2009)

Capfu schrieb:


> Siehste - wieder was gelernt
> 
> Aber ich kann den Benchmark hier sooft laufen lassen wie ich will - ist immer (fast) das gleiche Ergebnis
> 
> Morgen entferne ich mal 6 GB und teste dann nochmal - 4,5 GB Ram braucht mein System beim Hochfahren wegen den Kundendatenbanken die sofort nach dem Starten bereit gestellt werden - mal sehen was dann ist


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt,da ich keine andere erklärung für deine hohen werte habe.
Wenn`s daran nicht liegt,dann steht immer noch die frage der anbindung zum mainboard (ide/sata/sata 2) und größe des datenträger-cache.Bei letzterem bin ich mir aber über die funktion nicht im klaren,da man bei z.b. 60 mb/s durchsatz des laufwerkes mit 32 mb cache nicht viel puffern kann.Andererseits könnte das auch eine art "durchschreib-cache" und verwaltungspuffer sein,wo anfragen gespeichert und gelesene sektoren zwischengespeichert+sortiert werden. (ich denke ide und auch sata müssen die daten sequenziell zugeführt werden,da im hauptspeicher sicherlich nichts mehr geordnet wird)



klefreak schrieb:


> das RAID war ohne BS (find derzeit den passenden Test nicht mehr) deutlich schneller und gleichmäßiger, daher denke ich dass die Benchmarkfunktion durch das vorhandene und aktive VISTA deutlich beeinträchtigt wird, ein vergleichstest undt Win7 (auf der IDE Platte) wird zeigen wie stark der EInfluss eines aktiven BS auf die Benchmarkwerte ist


Das ist allerdings ein ungeklärter punkt,den ich noch garnicht berücksichtigt habe...


----------



## klefreak (14. März 2009)

hier nun die 2. Werte der gleichen Partitionen wenn nicht das aktive OS darauf läuft !!

den Leistungseinbruch am Anfang kann ich mir nicht erklären, ist reproduzierbar so ?

die Werte sind durchwegs höher und auch deutlich ruhiger als die Variante mit aktivem OS 

mfg Klemens

UPDATE: Vergleichsgrafik

Links das Aktive BS (vista) läuft auf der getesteten HDD
Rechts das Aktive BS (win7) läuft auf einer zusätzlichen HDD !!

ist schon ein netter Einfluss 

unter XP hatte ich noch Ergebnisse auf einem Asrockboard mit deutlich besserer LEseleistung und vor allem auch fast bis zum ende hin konstant hoch !! --> eventuell ein Unterschied XP/Vista ??

*BILD ZU BREIT*


----------



## Capfu (14. März 2009)

TurricanVeteran - hast du TeamViewer ? Wenn ja bitte sagen dann darfst du gerne selber bei mir den Test vornehmen und auch meine Konfig nachschauen ...

auf meinem getesteten raid0 läuft das betriebsystem !!!


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2009)

@Capfu:

welchen Festplattentyp verwendest du??

die Burstrate mit ~1000mb/s ist eigentlich auch für ein RAID0 über das SataII interface mit 2Hdds zu hoch da dies maximal 2x 250mb/s übertragen kann oder irre ich mich??



			
				capfu schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mfg Klemens


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> Ich finde Euer Thema auch sehr Interessant, nur bin ich noch Leihe. Ich habe zwar im Moment ein Raid 0 auf meinem alten MSI K8N Neo4-F 939 Board mit Nvidia Chipsatz - und hier auch mal ein Bild (da unten) mit HD Tune gemacht - ist aber nicht das System drauf. Aber mehr Interessiert es mich wie ich das Raid (wenn es sich den Lohnt) im neuen System anlegen kann/soll. wenn ich mich nicht Irre gibt es doch da zwei Möglichkeiten, oder? einmal das Bord interne schon im Bios vorhandene und das mit dem Chipsatz? Sehe ich das richtig? wenn ja welches ist das bessere davon?
> Ach ja es soll höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 P werden...



Du hast (beim ud3p) drei Möglichkeiten:
- Chipsatzintern
- Gigabyte-Zusatzcontroller
- Betriebssystem (wenn du ne Professional/Server/Buisness/Ultimate Version hast)
Leistungsmäßig dürften sich die ersteren beiden nicht viel nehmen, letzteres ist i.d.R. ein bißchen langsamer. Hauptunterschied dürfte die Kompatibilität sein - wie oben erwähnt:
N unter Windows erstellter Raid ist unabhängig vom Controller, d.h. du kannst das Mainboardwechseln und er läuft weiter. Umgekehrt ist er aber abhängig vom Betriebssystem - da du die Platten in dynamische Datenträger umwandeln musst, kannst du Zugriff von anderen Betriebssystemen und mit vielen Tools quasi vergessen. 
Die beiden anderen sind System-unabhängig, Controllerwechsel sind aber nur innerhalb des Herstellers möglich - da dürfte es bei Intel leichter sein, nochmal was kompatibles zu finden. (Außerdem braucht der Gigabyte -zumindest im IDE-Modus- ewig zum booten, bin schon am überlegen, allein deswegen eine SATA-DVD Laufwerk zu kaufen, damit ich das Ding ganz abschalten kann)



klefreak schrieb:


> das RAID war ohne BS (find derzeit den passenden Test nicht mehr) deutlich schneller und gleichmäßiger, daher denke ich dass die Benchmarkfunktion durch das vorhandene und aktive VISTA deutlich beeinträchtigt wird, ein vergleichstest undt Win7 (auf der IDE Platte) wird zeigen wie stark der EInfluss eines aktiven BS auf die Benchmarkwerte ist



Bist du sicher, dass keine Programme im Hintergrund aktiv waren?


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht der Gigabyte -zumindest im IDE-Modus- ewig zum booten, bin schon am überlegen, allein deswegen eine SATA-DVD Laufwerk zu kaufen, damit ich das Ding ganz abschalten kann


So einen Extra-Kontroller habe ich auch (JMicron 2xSATAII 1xPATA).
Da hingen ebenfalls meine PATA-Brenner dran. Der beherrscht außer dem IDE-Modus einen Kombimodus mit IDE/AHCI (und RAID). Sein BIOS wird allerdings erst ab IDE/AHCI aktiv (und verzögert das Booten). Dann steuert er optische Laufwerke im IDE- und Platten im AHCI-Modus an. Im reinen IDE-Modus bleibt das BIOS inaktiv und er arbeitet als normaler IDE/ATAPI-Kontroller unter Windows mit den MS-Treibern. Was übrigens jetzt genauso mit den beiden SATA-Brennern funktioniert.
Bist du sicher, dass der Kontroller bei dir im reinen IDE-Modus läuft?


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

wahrscheinlich kann ich erst mit reden, wen ich die Hardware habe, so kann ich es mir nur Wage vorstellen. Aber ich gehe immer noch davon aus das ein Raid 0 vorteile bringt. Beim Spielen eher nicht spürbar, aber wenn ich Videos von unseren Auftritten bearbeite, könnte es evtl schon was bringen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2009)

Capfu schrieb:


> TurricanVeteran - hast du TeamViewer ? Wenn ja bitte sagen dann darfst du gerne selber bei mir den Test vornehmen und auch meine Konfig nachschauen ...
> 
> auf meinem getesteten raid0 läuft das betriebsystem !!!


Hab ich leider nicht.Ich weiß aber auch nicht,ob das mit meinen 384 kbit down und 96 kbit up (geteilt durch bis zu 3 pc`s ) was würde.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. März 2009)

ganz schöner Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Programmen!


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

leorphee schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich kann ich erst mit reden, wen ich die Hardware habe, so kann ich es mir nur Wage vorstellen. Aber ich gehe immer noch davon aus das ein Raid 0 vorteile bringt. Beim Spielen eher nicht spürbar, aber wenn ich Videos von unseren Auftritten bearbeite, könnte es evtl schon was bringen.



Kommt darauf an. 
Jetzt rein auf Videoschnitt bezogen sieht die Sache so aus:
Wenn man nur zwei Platten hat und diese als RAID0 anlegt, hat man keinen Geschwindigkeitvorteil gegenüber zwei unabhängigen Platten. 
Im Gegenteil, es ist sogar langsamer und die Platten haben mehr Stress, weil sie ständig hin und her steppen müssen. 
In dem Fall ist es schneller, von der Quell-Platte zur Zielplatte zu schneiden. Die Quellplatte kann kontinuierlich lesen und auf die Zielplatte wird entsprechend geschrieben.
Die optimale Konfiguration wären natürlich vier Platten mit jeweils zwei als RAID0 für Videoschnitt. 
Ob man da wirklich viel von merkt, hängt natürlich von der Größe der Videos ab. Meine TV-Aufnahmen liegen meist im Größenbereich von mehreren Gigabyte, da macht es sich schon deutlich bemerkbar. Das ist auch (zumindest bei mir) der einzige Bereich, in dem ich auch wirklich was von der RAID0-Performance spüre.


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass keine Programme im Hintergrund aktiv waren?




naja, ich hab zumindest alles abgedreht was ich so offensichtlich abschalten kann (Defrag, Folding,...) was aber praktisch keinen Einfluss auf das Messergebnis hatte da diese Programm auch im angeschalteten zustand nur selten auf die Festplatte zugreifen.

mfg Klemens

ps: den Unterschied aktives BS nicht aktives BS kann ich auch aus früheren Messungen (nonraid) meiner alten HDDS in nem alten Rechner vor jahren verifizieren, dort waren diese auch immer schneller wenn sie nur als reine Datenplatten angelegt waren und dort kein aktives BS (oder auslagerungsdatei) drauf waren, hab davon aber leider keine screens mehr.


UPDATE:

hier noch ein vergleichsscreen der Raidpartition einmal aktiv einmal nicht aktives OS per HDTach Long-Test

Rot Vista als aktives OS auf der Raidpartition
Blau Win7 als aktives OS auf ner IDE HDD

--> deutlich gleichmäßigerer Zugriff auf die Platte unter Win7, auch die durchschnittlichen leseraten sind höher.
der Burstspeed bleibt logischerweise gleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an.
> Jetzt rein auf Videoschnitt bezogen sieht die Sache so aus:
> Wenn man nur zwei Platten hat und diese als RAID0 anlegt, hat man keinen Geschwindigkeitvorteil gegenüber zwei unabhängigen Platten.
> Im Gegenteil, es ist sogar langsamer und die Platten haben mehr Stress, weil sie ständig hin und her steppen müssen.



Nee ich habe ja 5 Platten drin und es ist schon eine 6. eingeplant. Allerdings sind 2 von den Platten noch alte IDE die ich wohl bald raus nehmen werde und evtl. nur noch zur Archivierung nehmen werde. 
es sind:
2x SATA Seagate (je 250 GB) zum Raid 0 in zwei Partitionen
1x SATA Samsung 500 GB
1x IDE Maxtor 200 GB
1x IDE WD 300 GB
Geplant die 1,5 TB von Seagate

andere Sache, ich überlege wie ich mir die Platten dann neu aufteile,
das Raid 0 in 1x System und Programme auf eine Partition, oder in System auf eine Partition und Programme auf die andere Partition, oder Sollte man generell mit verschiedenen Platten arbeiten?


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

Die schnellste Einzelplatte im System wäre dann die 1,5 TB Seagate.
Da würde ich auch das Betriebssystem installieren. Erstmal wegen der größeren Ausfallsicherheit im Vergleich zu RAID0 und zweitens wegen des geringeren Verwaltungsaufwands (der geringeren Prozessorbelastung). 
Ja nach Alter der 250er im RAID0 ist die große Einzelplatte nicht viel langsamer, wenn nicht sogar schneller. 
Wenn du wirklich Videoschnitt machen willst, würde ich nach der BS-Partition gleich eine Partition für Video anlegen, damit die noch im "schnellen" Bereich der Platte liegt, als Gegenstück zu einer Videopartition auf dem RAID0. 
Da kann man ruhig großzügig sein, also RAID0 komplett für Video mit einer entsprechenden 500GB-Partition auf der 1,5TB-Platte. 
So bleibt immer noch Platz satt für Programme und die 500GB-Samsung ist auch noch da.
Nur so als Anregung. Du kannst deine Bedürfnisse wohl besser einschätzen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. März 2009)

am besten eine schnelle einzelne für das Betreibssystem

normale oder Raptor bzw. Vario Raptor oder SSD

und ein Raid 5 aus 3 oder mehr Platten für Viedeoschnitt


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

Okay Danke, also kein Raid mehr im neuen PC da die neueste wohl auch die schnellst Platte sein wird die 250 GB Seagate sind ca. 2-3 Jahre alt.


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

Den RAID-Verbund würde ich lassen, sonst bremst du beim Videoschnitt die neue Platte nur aus. Das schwächste Glied gibt die Geschwindigkeit vor. Wenn die Zielplatte nur mit z.B. 60 MB/s schreiben kann, dann nützt es nix, wenn die Quellplatte mit 120 MB/s oder mehr lesen kann. Also lass die alten 250er lieber als RAID0.


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

Sorry, aber ich weiß noch nicht so richtig die Daten zu deuten, aber sehe ich das richtig von meinen Festplatten wäre jetzt die alte 300 IDE die schnellste?


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

Die 300er ist mit Abstand die langsamste Platte. 
Die krebst ja bei 20 MB/s rum. Das aber erstaunlich gleichmäßig. Die wird viel zu langsam angezeigt. Da stimmt etwas nicht. Sie ist zwar eine PATA-Platte, sollte sich aber von SATA-Platten ihre Größe und ihrer Generation nicht stark unterscheiden.

Die schnellste Einzelplatte ist die 500er Samsung. 
Am schnellsten ist natürlich das RAID0.


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

ah, dann muss ich wohl alles genau anders rum Interpretieren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

Und bei der 300er WD solltest du mal gucken, in was für nem Modus die läuft.
Die wird eindeutig irgendwo ausgebremst und die CPU-Last ist auch relativ hoch - vielleicht im PIO-Modus unterwegs?


----------



## leorphee (15. März 2009)

Sorry, ist mir jetzt peinlich, ich wüste jetzt nicht mal was das ist und wo ich da schauen müsste...

Edit: Oh man ich Trottel, das war meine Externe...
hat ja fast den selben Namen und größe wie die Interne...


----------



## OctoCore (15. März 2009)

Das erklärt natürlich das Phänomen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

Und gucken müsstest du im Bios (wird ggf. auch im Post-Screen angezeigt) und dann sicherheitshalber nochmal im Gerätemanager.


----------

